# Como usar un osciloscopio en Proteus (isis)



## FAVE (Sep 20, 2012)

Como conecto correctamente un osciloscopio en proteus


----------



## Kalamarus (Sep 20, 2012)

Pues directamente del punto a examinar, al puerto del osciloscopio que desees.


----------



## FAVE (Sep 20, 2012)

para mirar la corriente y el voltaje es igual todo ???


----------



## Kalamarus (Sep 20, 2012)

nono, para medir corrientes yo usaria el amperimetro, lo tienes en el mismo menu que el osciloscopio (AC o DC Amperimeter), y lo conectas en paralelo donde quieras. Para voltajes usa el voltimeter...tambien en el mismo menu. El osciloscipio, solo para señales (Al menos hasta que le pilles el truco a los triggers) a mi me costó lo mio.


----------



## jurgenArcos (Jun 1, 2016)

Kalamar, y si quiero obtener la señal de un circuito RLC, de donde saco i(t) y v(t) para el osciloscopio?


----------



## ruben90 (Jun 1, 2016)

Para gráficar cosas como esta la mejor opción, en mi humilde opinión, es multisim. Tiene gráficador y muchas opciones más, perfecto para tu circuito.


----------

